# French Alpine bucklings



## Maureen (Jul 6, 2012)

Thought I'd share our little bottle bucklings.

Pepe' the coublanc is two weeks old and Amoux is three weeks old.


----------



## rhodalee (Feb 11, 2013)

They are so cute. After seeing all these baby pics on here I can't wait to have some.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You got a couple of cuties there!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Beautiful!! I had one last year that looked just like Amoux.


----------

